# Help with crow costume =)



## SumrCFD

I did the Crow character a couple of years in a row because it was a quick and easy costume. I used new black jeans one year and a brand new pair of slacks the following year. The slacks actually had a bit of a shiny look to them under the indirect lighting conditions.

Just add to that a skintight black shirt of some kind and go from there. Butt kicking combat boots in black are a bonus. If you have an inexpensive long trenchcoat, a plastic axe, and a fake pistol you could go as the Crow when he went into the Gin Mill (the comic book).

You might want to look for some barrier spray. I had trouble both years with the heavy white makeup staying on. I mean it still looked white at the end of the night but not that bright. I used black lipstick I already had to do the smile and the eyes. Some inexpensive scar putty that was applied with spirit gum went down one eye and across the nose. Then I used a small-ish bra and a leather vest to hide my chest as much as possible. I have light hair and didn't even bother colouring it and everyone recognised the character right away (except for the very young crowd).

You can do a Brandon Lee type of crow by getting fake barb while and wrapping it around your stomach area. Also black electrical tape up the forearms if I remember correctly. Both Brandon's version and the comic character tied spent 9mm shells in their hair. It's tough to see in the movie but you can see one or two in a couple of scenes.

Good luck and be sure to post pictures. Oh and if you ever get the chance to meet James O'Barr, the guy who created The Crow do it. He's a pretty nice guy or at least he was about 10 years ago. He had plenty of original stuff and some convention only t-shirts he was selling and he would take a moment to talk a sentence or two even though the line went out the door.

Summer

I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------



## unreal23

Thanx summer! what's fake barb though? I guess I might have to end up wearing slacks, it'll suck but I might be able to pull it off with the right shirt and hair.

It's not that I'm lazy, it's that I just don't care.


----------



## CatMean

My fiancee always wins costume contests when he goes as the crow. He used to use black jeans until we found him pleather pants at our local Ross store. Add a stretchy black turtleneck, with bullet holes in it, cut out. He tapes his hands and stomach with electrical tape. Also he wears a necklace with a wedding ring on it (it was important in the film). And the clincher is one of those feather crows you buy from Garden Ridge. He wired the feet onto some elastic and wears a harness under his shirt so the bird looks like it's perched on his shoulder.


----------



## SumrCFD

You're welcome!

Fake barb wire, sorry it took so long to reply, it's been a bit busy for me lately.

I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------



## CatMean

This is my fiancee as the crow, he won 2nd place 250 bucks at the local bar's costume contest:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/catmean/detail?.dir=be8e&.dnm=ac77.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Mindcrime

Pants: Leather, pleather is fake and looks it. I managed to find mine heavily discounted at Wilson's Leather. Try right after Christmas, when the sales are over with and the new styles come in. If leather is out of your price range, and you're handy with a needle, places like JoAnn's Fabric sells pleather by the yard.

Shirt: I went to Salvation Army, found a long-sleeved, ladies' lycra top, just stretchy enough to be form fitting. Also found a lightweight, theatrical grade trench coat there.

Boots: My old leather work boots worked perfectly, be sure to lace up as low as possible, so it's snug, but the tops flare some. Gives the look of being loose without flopping around when you walk or jump. 

Props: Only prop you need is a simple ring, on a necklace. Weapons were not what the Crow was about. He improvised. Wrists, thighs and waist were wrapped in black cloth duct tape. Grease paint for the facial effects, it doesn't fade or crack.

Here are my results:
[urlhttp://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/metallynxcreations/detail?.dir=/94a0&.dnm=ab64.jpg&.src=ph[/url]

Never criticize someone until you have walked a mile in their shoes. That way, when you DO criticize them, you are a mile away, and you have their shoes...


----------



## CatMean

You might need to alter your settings to public, can't access your picture.


----------



## Mindcrime

It should work now [crosses fingers]
----------------

Never criticize someone until you have walked a mile in their shoes. That way, when you DO criticize them, you are a mile away, and you have their shoes...


----------



## Demonic Dante

if i were you id get a fake crow and carry it around


----------



## EmilyDreamed

I am going as the crow for the second year in a row this Halloween (kinda hard being female).
A few pointers.
Although leather looks better, black jeans are MUCH more comftorble.
The key is in the makeup, if you do it great, youll look great, if you dont, youll look terrible
If your a girl an ace bandage/sport bra combo works wonders


----------



## The Crow 1994

Don't forget the electrical tape around the wrists, forearms, and fingers.


----------



## EmilyDreamed

yep. Just got a 10 pack of electrical tape
He also has tape round his waist.
My only problem is this halloween Ill be perching/posing in various spots in disney World so i gotta make sure my outfit wont fall apart


----------

